# Boot options



## sleven (Jan 14, 2011)

If I install FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 on ad0 with no boot manager, next to other Linux OSes that are in the mbr, is there a way that I can manually boot into BSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

FreeBSD is not Linux.  This is an important distinction.

Some kind of boot manager is required for multi-boot.  sysutils/grub2 is popular.


----------



## sleven (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay, I have over written my MBR twice in attempts to install BSD between Windows XP and Linux.  Today I went a bought an 80G Sata HDD, it will in between the other two HDDs. I'm relatively sure at this point that I can install it to an entire drive, but am still unsure what I should do with the boot manager, MBR is on the first drive, and I'm hoping that a grub update from my Linux OS will see MBR on the second drive and include it in my boot screen.  

What option should I use for the boot manager?


----------



## JimW (Jan 15, 2011)

sleven said:
			
		

> Okay, I have over written my MBR twice in attempts to install BSD between Windows XP and Linux.  Today I went a bought an 80G Sata HDD, it will in between the other two HDDs. I'm relatively sure at this point that I can install it to an entire drive, but am still unsure what I should do with the boot manager, MBR is on the first drive, and I'm hoping that a grub update from my Linux OS will see MBR on the second drive and include it in my boot screen.
> 
> What option should I use for the boot manager?



If you want the option to boot into Windows, FreeBSD, and Linux from one machine, .... your best bet is to use the Linux Grub boot loader.

Installing Windows first is correct. Then you can install whatever you wish. One thing to consider, Grub will not not automatically detect FreeBSD when it is installed or updated from Linux. You must manually edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom to add the FreeBSD menu entry. Then update Grub to create the new menu.

I don't know what version of Linux you are using, or what your drive/partition scheme is.... but maybe this thread below can point you in the right direction....

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18753


----------



## sleven (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you so much, I growing tired of repairing my bootloader.


----------



## sleven (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, I went and bought a HDD just to install FreeBSD, and I could not even manage to get through an automatic install, I now have a FreeBSD coaster. I can install just about any flavor of Linux that I've tried, if the installer for FreeBSD is that hard to use, I'm not ready for BSD. I may try again in a few months.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 16, 2011)

sleven said:
			
		

> I could not even manage to get through an automatic install


Saying what didn't work would definitely help...



			
				sleven said:
			
		

> if the installer for FreeBSD is that hard to use, I'm not ready for BSD. I may try again in a few months.


It's not hard at all. Just choose the "Custom" setup and don't look at anything else in that menu. The custom setup takes less than 10 steps and you'll have a working base system. Don't use sysinstall after that for anything else.
OR, don't use sysinstall at all and do a manual installation. This never fails.


----------



## sleven (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay Beastie, you've talked me into trying one more time, thanks for the post.  I'll let you know how it goes. Now all I have to do is remember where I put my new coaster. :e


----------



## sleven (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks again Beastie, in order to do this I removed all the other drives I had installed so I  did not have to concern myself with the bootloader.  The hdd itself was bad, so I'm replacing it today.  In the mean while, I did a bit of research on the history of BSD and now I really do want to see it in action.


----------



## sleven (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what I expected.  I know bsd is not linux, but after the install went without a hitch, on reboot I was logged on to a command line.  No front-end gui, just a command line with a bit of information about a web site.  

I'm going to go search for the command to start the gnome gui. 

After reading a brief history of the development of unix and bsd I understand what bsd is a little better, but was a bit disappointed when all I got was a command line.  I don't know enough about the commands to even bring up a help file.

I do have to admit, the amount of pre-install customization is impressive.  Is there a way to boot into X with the gnome gui without seeing the terminal?


----------



## tingo (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes; a command line is what you get - FreeBSD is an operating system after all. Personally, I like it this way: it allows me to install whatever desktop environment I prefer.
To get a "gui", you will have to install one - look into ports (See the Handbook, about installing applications) for that.
Yes - it is possible to set up the machine so that it boots straight to a graphical login screen, also known as a X Display Manager, for GNOME that is usually gdm.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## sleven (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Tingo, I will read the links you provided, at least I know I installed it correctly this time, it was just a bit disappointing after all the trouble I went thru just to get it installed, to see a command line that I had no idea how to use.  Thats okay though, with the links yo gave me I'm sure I'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## sleven (Jan 18, 2011)

Tingo, I'm reading the hand book now, but have a few questions.

At this point I know very little about bsd or how it works.  Is the command line screen on boot called a terminal?  I need to learn the lingo so I can ask intelligent question as I go along.

From the command line can I run just a web browser?  ie Firefox or Google Chrome

Part of the problem I have at the moment is I have to switch hard drive to boot back into a system I can use to get on the net to read the instruction.  If I can get a browser up first thing, and can stay in bsd while I'm reading, I can follow the example given in the handbook.

I noticed there was many packages pre-installed, is there a web browser of any kind installed already, at this point I don't care which one I use, I just need to be able to boot and get back here, from there I think I can get the hang of it.

Also, if I understand correctly, once at the command line, I'm basically sitting on top of the kernel with no user programs running, and the kernel is waiting for me to tell it what to do.

Is there a command at that point that would start a web browser?

Should I be starting new threads for all these questions or is it okay to work them all out in this one?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Terminals are either the default upon boot (tty) or within a graphical environment (xterm, aterm, eterm, etc, installed from the ports colletion (category X11) )
ttys are switched to-fro with the alt-# keys
...
A browser can be run "before X" (w3m, links lynx... etc, installed from the ports collection) or "during X" (firefox, seamonkey, opera, etc, installed from the ports collection (category www)) 
...

```
pkg_add -r w3m
```
 if that works, you can browse provided you have an internet connection (which took me two entire weeks about back when I first installed, ppp and dialup). (Later discoverd by accident that only two command lines are needed for DSL in some cases, too lazy to configure rc.conf so I recall those from the saved shell history daily. )
...
The kernel "comes pre-installed with many many commands" example: 
	
	



```
apropos browser && apropos ifconfig
```
 (if you boot into tcsh, then "zsh" if installed,  and history is saved (for example),  you can (if set up carefully) simply grep for the command one
used "last year" and save hours not re-learning syntaxes.
...
If you have internet access, maybe grep for freebsd install guides which include terms you might use during the
first months (w3m, ifconfig, rc.conf, firewall...) and
print them if possible. (Check maybe also freebsdwiki.net...) 
...
If I had more time, I could provide links to help with the above.  Howsoever... 
...
Also best to plan for a backup EARLY.  (even backing up files you modify to a thumbdrive as you go along). One can

```
mkdir /save_files
```
and if one, say,

```
edit /etc/rc.conf
```
then one can

```
cp -iv /etc/rc.conf /save_files
cp -iv /etc/rc.conf /etc/rc.conf.BAK
```
...
Also write down the procedure somewhere for easily recovering from a panic or unclean shutdown (search on ... "swapon AND fsck" maybe).


----------



## sleven (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks jb, 

My major obstacle at the present moment is learning the new lingo, and syntax.  

I started with microsoft dos 1.0 and worked all the way thru windows 7 before by accident stumbled onto linux while looking into the whole open source concept. When I first started using Ubuntu, everyone might as well have been speaking greek. I did not know how to use the system, or half of the explanation they were providing.  I have a slight advantage over that now with bsd, I at least understand the concepts you are talking about, but it is still going to take time for me to learn the different lingo.  

Right now I have to be in linux to even be able to read this forum and the manual.  I need to be in bsd, in a browser with the manual in the link above so I can go step by step.  

I used the basic user conf during install, not minimal or full blown, Can you tell me the commands I need to use to get a browser up and running that will get me back here?  I'll take it from there and when I get stuck, I'll start a new thread.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 18, 2011)

sleven said:
			
		

> Can you tell me the commands I need to use to get a browser up and running that will get me back here?  I'll take it from there and when I get stuck, I'll start a new thread.



`$ cd /usr/ports/www/elinks`
as root run
`# make install`
back as standard user
`$ rehash`
`$ elinks [url]http://freebsd.org/handbook[/url]`
by pressing Alt+F2 you will get next terminal session where you can try what you will read on the first one (Alt+F1 to get there).

You will get "root terminal" by command `$ su` close it with Ctrl+d.

Another option is to use pkg_add() command, which will download and install precompiled packages.
`# pkg_add -r elinks`

Everything mentioned here is described in handbook, so try to install basic browser and experiment as you go.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2011)

sleven said:
			
		

> My major obstacle at the present moment is learning the new lingo, and syntax.



Are you sure you don't want PC-BSD?


----------



## sleven (Jan 18, 2011)

Perfect, thank you ondra, thats what I needed. The manual does look comprehensive, that is another slight hindrance, there is to much information.  A light weight, never used bsd starter guide would be perfect.  Once I get going the manual will be great.


----------



## sleven (Jan 18, 2011)

Dutch now that I understand what it is I'm getting into, I think I will really enjoy it.  

I started off in 82 in a CLI using MS DOS 1.0 on brand new TRS-80s that the school bought and put in a room in the main library.  They called it the new computer lab, had 3 trs80s and the entire year I never once saw all three being used at one time.  My mistake was sticking with Bill up through Windows 7 before I ever even heard of Linux, only found out about it by accident when some one mentioned open source software.  The idea of open code appealed to me, and soon started reading about Linux.  All the unix wars made me stay clear of anything related to unix years ago.  

The last year working with the linux frontend gui gnome has been alot of fun, but I have often wished I knew more about the CLI commands, but when you have Synaptic and a software manager that does all the beckend work you get lazy, or at least I did.  I can use aptitude and apt-get to install software, but thats about the extend of my CLI knowledge.

At first I was put off after all the work I had to do just to get bsd installed (part of that was due to two bad hdd I installed, and trying to configure a strange bootloader to work along side linux) only to find myself in a CLI and not knowing any commands of an OS that I had never used. But now that I see where I'm at, I'm looking forward to learing BSD from the CLI up, much in the same way I did ms dos in 82. Poke around, see what works and what doesn't, hope that I don't blow up something in the process.  

A few days ago I went and read a brief history of the development of unix from inception to present day.  It included alot about BSD and later Linux.  The article went briefly into the file architecture of unix and when I saw it several things about Linux then just made sense. I really think I will enjoy freeBSD once I'm in and playing around.

I have even ordered a book,"The Unix Programming Environment", written in 84 by Kernighan and Pike, which according to a close friend that graduated from MIT with a doctorate in computer sciences, says it is as relative today as it was in 84, and would help me in any of the unix forks. We shall see...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok. If you have more specific questions please open a new topic in the relevant sub-forum. Threads like these tend to become rather chaotic when entirely new questions or unrelated problems keep getting added. We have handled the 'Boot options' by now ..


----------

